# Post Hurricane Fishing



## JLute (Dec 24, 2017)

I was thinking about trying to go fishing tommrow since I'm still off. Anyone know if it is even worth trying this close to the big storm just hitting? Any information is greatly appreciated, I'm still new to fishing and the area. Thanks!


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

What area ?


----------



## JLute (Dec 24, 2017)

flathead said:


> What area ?


I was thinking Pawleys Island.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

My experience has always been that a few days before hurricanes hit the fishing is usually real good..........afterwards depends........if no flooding and it was not a direct hit, fishing usually picks back up after a couple tide cycles.......Garden City and Murrells Inlet areas are expecting flooding as the rivers from SE NC and NE SC crest so the fishing in the inlet will be taking on lots of freshwater........but there is usually something biting in the inlet. If I were down there and roads were safe to travel I'd try to fish.......especially south of Murrells Inlet.


----------



## JLute (Dec 24, 2017)

I could not get to Pawley's Island yesterday, but I did get to Murrell's Inlet and fished for a couple hours at sun up with low tide approaching. No luck at all, but thanks for the advice.


----------

